# Looking for Quadrajet to purchase



## PatrickM (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi all...Looking for Quadrajet Carb for a 70-455HO. Old carb is shot (it’s been rebuilt by prior owner and is not salvageable) and number tag is missing so not sure of the actual model number. Looking to buy or recommendation where to buy A replacement. Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Quadrajets with the exception of 66-67 models don't have tags. The number is stamped on the left side by the accelerator linkage. 
You may want to look into Sean Murphy, Cliffs High Performance, The Carburetor Shop LLC of Missouri,
Theres one for sale now by an individual on the Cliffs High Performance forum.
https://cliffshighperformance.com/simplemachinesforum/. $650 which is a pretty good price for a rebuilt HO carb.


----------

